

Ask HN: Netflix for audiobooks? - j_s

I own only a few movies since there are only a handful I&#x27;m even interested in seeing again. I usually watch movies and TV shows (once!) on various streaming services, including iTunes, Netflix, and Hulu.<p>Where are similarly priced streaming services for audio books? Here are the closest ones I&#x27;ve found after a brief search, which use the old &#x27;mail me a disc&#x27; model, along with their comparatively astronomical prices:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.simplyaudiobooks.com&#x2F;rentals ($18&#x2F;month)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.booksfree.com&#x2F;available_plans.shtml ($24&#x2F;month)<p>Audible.com and Audiobooks.com are <i>selling</i> books for $15&#x2F;month (or at least that&#x27;s how Audible markets their &#x27;credit&#x27; system). I&#x27;m definitely going to check out what&#x27;s available at the local library!
======
kentf
I love audio books and would certainly use a Netflix for audiobooks, but I
have found that the best deal in town is Audible's credit system.

I buy the Platinum plan at the beginning of each year and run out around
October / November, then re-buy.

Strongly recommend it.

~~~
huxley
Me too, I've been an Audible subscriber since 2002.

Lately I've been grabbing a couple of the Great Courses (or Modern Scholar)
series a month. Between 15-22 hours of classes per audiobook at $11 a piece is
pretty good deal.

------
ivan_ah
Slightly off topic, but still related: have you tried the mac os speech tool?
I find the default voice, Alex, to be quite good. So good that I have
completely stopped reading news stores and blog posts: I just let the computer
read things out to me (unless there is code blocks).

